# introduction



## awhipday (Aug 29, 2010)

hello, i'm using this forum for the first time,so just finding my way around. i am hoping to move to costa del sol with my partner soon.i have a soft furnishing business, supplying cushion covers to markets and shops. does anyone know if there is possibility of any business there for this type of thing as i don't want to move sewing machines there if there isn't much business. i don't mind doing the markets myself.
i also do a curtain making service.don't need to earn a lot, but do enjoy what i do. 
any info would be appreciated. thanks anne


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

awhipday said:


> hello, i'm using this forum for the first time,so just finding my way around. i am hoping to move to costa del sol with my partner soon.i have a soft furnishing business, supplying cushion covers to markets and shops. does anyone know if there is possibility of any business there for this type of thing as i don't want to move sewing machines there if there isn't much business. i don't mind doing the markets myself.
> i also do a curtain making service.don't need to earn a lot, but do enjoy what i do.
> any info would be appreciated. thanks anne


You should come over and take alook at what competition is about before moving over. There are plenty of places that do soft furnishings, Dunnes, El Corte Ingles, (both similar to M&S), Carrefour, C&A, some home boutiques, independants and there are also lots of little chinese shops that do budget soft furnishings........ But I dont know how those places would affect you.

Where abouts on the costa del sol are you looking at?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> You should come over and take alook at what competition is about before moving over. There are plenty of places that do soft furnishings, Dunnes, El Corte Ingles, (both similar to M&S), Carrefour, C&A, some home boutiques, independants and there are also lots of little chinese shops that do budget soft furnishings........ But I dont know how those places would affect you.
> 
> Where abouts on the costa del sol are you looking at??
> 
> Jo xxx


actually if the OP can do clothing alterations well, the older British ladies around here would love her!!

there is an English lady who does this very well & does quite well out of it - maybe not enough to support a family on though...........


the reason I say the older ladies, is cos so many of them just don't speak enough Spanish to explain what they want in one of the many haberdashery shops which do alterations


----------



## awhipday (Aug 29, 2010)

*thanks for your reply*



jojo said:


> You should come over and take alook at what competition is about before moving over. There are plenty of places that do soft furnishings, Dunnes, El Corte Ingles, (both similar to M&S), Carrefour, C&A, some home boutiques, independants and there are also lots of little chinese shops that do budget soft furnishings........ But I dont know how those places would affect you.
> 
> Where abouts on the costa del sol are you looking at??
> 
> Jo xxx


not sure, i was going to look at the outdoor markets all the way down the coast.i realise i'll have to come over first and see if i can buy the fabrics first.i do buy from curtain companies here, but don't know if i can do same over there.
thanks jo


----------



## awhipday (Aug 29, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> actually if the OP can do clothing alterations well, the older British ladies around here would love her!!
> 
> there is an English lady who does this very well & does quite well out of it - maybe not enough to support a family on though...........
> 
> ...


i can do clothing alterations to a point although my experience is with curtains eg, thats why i thought curtain making service would do ok.i don't need to earn much
and wouldn't turn any work down.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

awhipday said:


> not sure, i was going to look at the outdoor markets all the way down the coast.i realise i'll have to come over first and see if i can buy the fabrics first.i do buy from curtain companies here, but don't know if i can do same over there.
> thanks jo



In Spain you need permits and a licence to sell in the markets I believe, nothing is easy in Spain I'm afraid, so possibly you should visit a few times and do some research before you make the final move?? There are some wholesale fabric places around

Jo xxx


----------



## awhipday (Aug 29, 2010)

jojo said:


> In Spain you need permits and a licence to sell in the markets I believe, nothing is easy in Spain I'm afraid, so possibly you should visit a few times and do some research before you make the final move?? There are some wholesale fabric places around
> 
> Jo xxx


oh dear, i think i'll have to go back to my original plan and just supply market traders with cushion covers if that's possible.i will be visiting soon, thanks for your help.if you have any more info you think may help, can you please let me know until i get out there.much appreciated. anne


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

awhipday said:


> hello, i'm using this forum for the first time,so just finding my way around. i am hoping to move to costa del sol with my partner soon.i have a soft furnishing business, supplying cushion covers to markets and shops. does anyone know if there is possibility of any business there for this type of thing as i don't want to move sewing machines there if there isn't much business. i don't mind doing the markets myself.
> i also do a curtain making service.don't need to earn a lot, but do enjoy what i do.
> any info would be appreciated. thanks anne


There's info in this link, which in turn, has links to other stuff
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/39646-benidorm-market-stalls.html
Alternatively search market stalls or similar on this forum!


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Xab - where is this lady??? I have a bag full of stuff that needs altered/repaired!!!

One of the things I really miss about living in Asia is the tailoring - is she any good at copying? And where does one get decent clothing fabric around here?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Xab - where is this lady??? I have a bag full of stuff that needs altered/repaired!!!
> 
> One of the things I really miss about living in Asia is the tailoring - is she any good at copying? And where does one get decent clothing fabric around here?


I will get her number for you on Thursday - I've lost it but know someone who has it, but can't get hold of _her_ til Thursday!


the 'alterations lady' might be away at the mo too - but I'm sure she'll be back


as for fabric - the lenceria/mercerias?


----------



## awhipday (Aug 29, 2010)

fourgotospain said:


> Xab - where is this lady??? I have a bag full of stuff that needs altered/repaired!!!
> 
> One of the things I really miss about living in Asia is the tailoring - is she any good at copying? And where does one get decent clothing fabric around here?


unfortunately, still in england. haven't moved over yet. will let you know when i do


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

awhipday said:


> unfortunately, still in england. haven't moved over yet. will let you know when i do


there might well be something in the CdS when you get there - but fourgotospain lives in the same town as me - & means the lady I know



we're a looong way from the CdS


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

awhipday said:


> hello, i'm using this forum for the first time,so just finding my way around. i am hoping to move to costa del sol with my partner soon.i have a soft furnishing business, supplying cushion covers to markets and shops. does anyone know if there is possibility of any business there for this type of thing as i don't want to move sewing machines there if there isn't much business. i don't mind doing the markets myself.
> i also do a curtain making service.don't need to earn a lot, but do enjoy what i do.
> any info would be appreciated. thanks anne


There are a couple of English women in my town in Cadiz who work at home with their sewing machines, making and altering clothes, curtains etc. They are both very busy and sometimes have to turn away work. One of them specialises in making flamenco dresses, which are very labour intensive but Spanish women pay a fortune for them and they have to fit exactly, so they don't like buying them off the peg.

One of them spoke hardly any Spanish but once her neighbours got wind they were constantly knocking at her door, wanting their jeans taken in/let out or even a communion dress for their daughter.

All cash in hand of course! There's not a lot of money around but people here always manage to dress nicely.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in the costa del sol and I would say that to make a go of soft furnishings here would be on a par with making a go of it in say Brighton in the UK (the nearest big town to where I used to live)! There are many companies around, I was looking in Alhaurin de la Torre earlier and there are two rather posh soft furnishing places, four or five chinese shops that sell everything, including cushions, bedding, curtains etc. A couple of miles down the road, we have a big Ikea and on the same commercial park there is a fabric warehouse and a big home furnishing place........ However, it maybe possible to sell wholesale to some of the independant shops around, but thats going to require spoken and written spanish or a good translator.

As for the markets?? again you may need the language to negotiate rents, pitches rules and regulations, but it maybe feasable ??????

I know this all may sound a bit negative, but you need to be aware and ideally you should come over and research it all thoroughly before you make a big decision, cos you will know better than me what you want and how to implement things!

As for dressmaking, altering etc, there maybe a call for it, but its not going to be enough to live on for any length of time - but come over and research it all

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm in the costa del sol and I would say that to make a go of soft furnishings here would be on a par with making a go of it in say Brighton in the UK (the nearest big town to where I used to live)! There are many companies around, I was looking in Alhaurin de la Torre earlier and there are two rather posh soft furnishing places, four or five chinese shops that sell everything, including cushions, bedding, curtains etc. A couple of miles down the road, we have a big Ikea and on the same commercial park there is a fabric warehouse and a big home furnishing place........ However, it maybe possible to sell wholesale to some of the independant shops around, but thats going to require spoken and written spanish or a good translator.
> 
> As for the markets?? again you may need the language to negotiate rents, pitches rules and regulations, but it maybe feasable ??????
> 
> ...


I think that's probably a good way to look at it - not just this work, but any self-employed work


think of moving to the other end of the country - it would take a while to build up a business in a new town


but then add in the language 'issue' - it might not matter but it might matter hugely


it really is a 'piece of string' question


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

There is/was a English run curtain shop in Fuengirola but I dont know how well it is doing (not too good I suspect), to be honest, or if it is still there. The alterations/clothing repair sounds a better bet IMO tho I know there was an English speaking one round here which has now closed down, so that tells you how things are here. However, it was also situated in a hard to find place. Also, in times of crisis, I think both younger and older people _are_ using such places more rather than throwing out and buying new so it may be do-able as a sideline to something else.

I know of at least 2 or 3 Spanish alteration repair shops here which do well or at least okay, 
even still an English speaking one is a possibility since an awful lot of Brits here dont learn Spanish. As everyone says, though, nothing is simple here and word of mouth is usually the most effective way of gettting new business. 

I know a few Brits who sell things on the different markets round here, most do speak good Spanish and are finding things quite tough and they sell things ridiculously cheap. Most also do other kinds of work too and get by on various bits and pieces. To be honest, that is how most Brits get by here, doing bits and pieces rather than a full-time job/career. 

Moreover, to make a living out here, as in the past when times were better, you have to be willing to do jobs which you are either over qualified for or nothing to do with what you have previously done.

But you do definitely need to be over here in person to research it all properly.


----------

